

Neural Networks - A Systematic Introduction (Free pdf) - VinzO
http://page.mi.fu-berlin.de/rojas/neural/index.html.html#forword

======
dustineichler
thank you right-click save-as!

~~~
tlrobinson
My downloads directory has about 20 different insanely interesting sounding
PDF books that I know I'll never get a chance to read :(

------
rogercosseboom
What a great (free) resource. Does anyone know of a good resource for RNNs ?

